# Tanks here! (Oct.11.15 update)



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

So happy the tank is here. It's the Red sea reefer 450, worked lasted night with my Dad and put most of it together. Now I just have to wait until the rocks are cured, then I can start the cycle with the Red sea reef mature kit. After the tank is all assembled, I'm planning to manage the cords and program all the dry components for the Apex. What better Thanksgiving weekend is there!


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

*excellent*

This looks amazing! What an amazing build you have started with family and just before thanksgiving! I'll definitely be following this thread! Let the fun begin!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Looks amazing 
Those are great tanks 
Good luck 
Following along ...


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

This you first saltwater tank?

Does it come with lights?

What are your stocking plans?

Very nice tank, one day I might be able to have something that nice.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

tbemba said:


> What are your stocking plans?


^ this! ???


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

It doesn't have lights or other equipments with it. I bought 3 kessil 360w for it. Not very sure about what fish to put in, but mainly sps and a mix of others corals. This is my second tank hope it's going to be better than my previous one.


TBemba said:


> This you first saltwater tank?
> 
> Does it come with lights?
> 
> ...


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Congratulations and Good Luck! I'm looking forward to seeing your build progress over time. Looks like a great start.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Going to follow this one closely Green. 👍🏼


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

cannot wait to see this develop.


----------

